# Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks - Consumer Rights



## Wexfordman (8 Dec 2006)

Hi,

Hoping someone can advise me what to do. I bought a hp laptop towards the end of august this year. About 6 weeks later, the sound stopped working, so I reported the issue to HP. I was hoping that, it being so new, they would replace it for me, but no, they said that I had to send it back to them for epair under warranty. 

Anyway, long story short, they have a call centre in India, which has been an awfull experience, but a customer care and repair centre in the UK. I have been trying to arrange for them to pick up and return my laptop for repair now for a week (fault was origionally reported to them 3 weeks ago, with 1 week of delay down to me). 

They are appallingly bad at customer care, and have not even made 1 phone call or emial back to me regarding pick up of my laptop, even though I have phoned them 3 times this week. Last they told me was that the repair centre had been affected by a fire and they were unable to arange pick up at the moment but would ring me in a day or two to arrange pick up (that was last wednesday).

Anyway, I have had it up to my neck with them, and I promised myself I will never again buy another hp product, but I still need to get this issue sorted. It is looking like I will not have my laptop repaired before christmas (8 to 10 days repair, and thats when they do finally arrange to pick the bloody thing up).

What can I do to foce this issue to be sorted, I am being completely stone walled by them.

I was thinking of sending a last mail to them telling them if they did not have my laptop picked up or arrangements made with me to have it collected for repair by end of day monday I would do the following:-

1) Return laptop to them as unfit for use
2) Purchase another laptop of similar spec
3) Lodge a claim in the small claims court for payment of new laptop.

Do you think this is acceptable or feasible ?

Regards,
Wexfordman


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Dec 2006)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

I don't think that you have a right to seek a replacement at this stage.  The goods have developed a fault, but may well have been of merchantable quality when sold.

I am basing this on what the ODCA says [broken link removed], where it also says 'each case should be judged on it's merit'

It seems you may be encountering poor customer service, but I don't think that gives you the right (at this stage) to reject the goods.

Can I ask where you bought the laptop?  The obligation lies with the seller to put things right (for the consumer), not the manufacturer.

Re. The Small Claims Court, this is only an option if the company is registered in Ireland as far as I know-I'm not sure what HP's status is in this case.

I think that you should wait and see for a while longer-I don't think the delay is terribly bad at this stage (my own opinion).


----------



## Wexfordman (8 Dec 2006)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Thanks for the reply,

Bought it in Soundstore in Cork. Rang them, and the gist was that they would pretty much run through the same process I did, and send it back to hp. 

I am disgusted, 6 weeks of a new laptop and this happens. I dont mind things breaking (stuff happens), but I expect HP to be concerned enough or embarrassed enough to try thier best to get things right.

What is an acceptable time to get something fixed. Actually, all I am looking for is for them to take it away to fix it, and that was three weeks ago.


I spent 1100 Euro on a laptop that is pretty much next to useless just a couple of weeks later (I use it for voip, text to speech, voice recognition etc), and I cant get them to fix the bloody thing.

Wexfordman


----------



## ClubMan (8 Dec 2006)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

What problem(s) did you have with it? What do you mean by "it stopped working"? Was it software or hardware problems? _PCs_/laptops are still unfortunately quite complicated and lots of things can go wrong even if the machines are ultimately in working order.


----------



## CCOVICH (8 Dec 2006)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*



Wexfordman said:


> Bought it in Soundstore in Cork. Rang them, and the gist was that they would pretty much run through the same process I did, and send it back to hp.



Irrelevant-it is their responsibility to rectify the problem.



			
				Wexforman said:
			
		

> I am disgusted, 6 weeks of a new laptop and this happens. I dont mind things breaking (stuff happens), but I expect HP to be concerned enough or embarrassed enough to try thier best to get things right.


 
I'm sure you're not the first person to feel this way-unfortunately HP are big enough not to get too bothered.  My own laptop's motherboard gave up the ghost within a year of purchase and Fujitsu Siemens weren't really that embarrassed-they did fix it however.



			
				Wexfordman said:
			
		

> What is an acceptable time to get something fixed. Actually, all I am looking for is for them to take it away to fix it, and that was three weeks ago.



3-4 weeks wouldn't be unacceptable to me, but each to their own.

You really aren't helping your case by dealing directly with HP.  Correct procedure is to deal with the Retailer.  If they cannot get the problem fixed within a satisfactory timeframe, then you could demand a replacement/refund etc., or take action through the Small Claims Court if necessary.


----------



## Wexfordman (8 Dec 2006)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Yeah, suppose you are right, might just drop it into soundstore over the weekend so.

The fauld Clubman is definately hardware (internal mic stopped working first, then speakers a few days later). External mic worked fine, hav;nt bothered see if external speakers work (sort of irelevent). Been through 2 painfull sessions with call centre in India going through the same process twice. Rang them a third time for an update and they wanted me to go through it all again (I nearly flipped!!).

Also, did a full system restore too.

Definately hardware related.
Just to clarify, i am waiting 3 weeks just for them to pick it up for repair, and no joy yet!!! I will be lucky to get the thing repaired in under 7 IMHO
Wexfordman


----------



## Marion (8 Dec 2006)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Hi Wexfordman

Your complaint definitely lies with _Soundstore in Cork_

It is their responsibility to recitify the problems that you are experiencing. The law is on your side on this issue.

At this stage, I would be looking for a replacement or my money back. You are perfectly entitled by law to either under consumer legislation in Ireland and the EU.

Marion


----------



## pat127 (9 Dec 2006)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

As stated already, it’s the shop that’s responsible for resolving your problem. In your situation, the manufacturer could refuse to deal directly with you. Take it back to the shop immediately. Unfortunately you may have to write off the delay that has occurred to date. Although it is the case that you are entitled to either a repair, a replacement or a refund, it’s not enshrined in law as to which applies in any given circumstance. ‘Reasonableness’ comes into it. Your entitlement  is to have a fully-working version of the product you have bought and the shop has the right to determine how this should be done but is so doing has to deal with your complaint in a reasonable and efficient manner. If the windscreen wipers fall off your new car, it wouldn’t be ‘reasonable’ to expect that the car itself be replaced for example! If however you bought, say, a vase, and it splits in two it wouldn’t be reasonable to be offered a repair. It would be reasonable to expect that if the shop elects to repair, you should get an indication as to how long you should have to wait. If the repair isn’t subsequently effective it’d be reasonable to expect that you then get a replacement or a refund.  And so on. It’s not the shop’s fault if the manufacturers’s repair service is out-of-action but unreasonable to expect you to wait, say, 3 months, before the item is repaired.  The Small Claims Court will take the shop’s actions into consideration when deciding where liability lies.

3 final things. A manufacturer’s warranty may give an indication as to how long a repair takes – check to see. Secondly, having contacted the manufacturer directly, you know more than you would otherwise have done, the problem with the repair centre for instance. This improves your negotiating power with the shop should they for example promise you a very fast repair.  Lastly, keep copies of any correspondence, notes of conversations and with whom, dates and times etc, in case it does come to Court.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Wexfordman (17 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Looks like the feckin thing has gone faulty on me again, and still within the warranty (almost). What is peoples opinion on the same fault happening twice within the warranty period, do I still have to go through the same process for repair, likely meaning I am without a laptop again for another month!!.
Wexfordman


----------



## Wexfordman (18 Jul 2007)

*One reason why not to buy a HP laptop*

Bought a HP laptop almost a year ago, and it developed a hardware fault after a few weeks. Went through what I though was one of the worst customer care experiences ever to try and get the thing repaired, and finally got it back after about 6 weeks of it being sent away for repair.

Anyway, laptop has now developed the exact same fault, still within the 1 year warranty period, so I am forced again to deal with HP customer care, a daunting experience. Anyway, long story short, here is a transcript of the second live internet chat with HP technical support. The first chat was okay, and they took me through the usual bios/driver update procedure, and I had to contact them again once this had failed, and to arrange pick up of the laptop. It would be funny if not so frustrating:-

HP: I can understand the situation.
HP: Please let me know what you have done to repair it?
WEXFORDMAN: last time it was sent back to hp for repair
WEXFORDMAN: we have no local repair in ireland as far as i know, and it was shipped to the uk
HP: Ok.
HP: that's unfortunate.
WEXFORDMAN: unfortunate the first time it happened yes, second time is far from unfortunate, and I hope hp will take corrective action rather than once again, leave me with no laptop for several weeks. This is not unfortunate, it is shoddy on hps part (no personal offence to you, but I am not happy with HP, and have been a repeat customer of hp since I first started buying ps's)
WEXFORDMAN: ?
HP: Yes, as you are in Ireland now I'm sorry to assist you in this regard.
WEXFORDMAN: okay, where do I go from here ?
HP: You need to send the Notebook to U.S.
HP: From where we will pickup the Notebook for repair.
WEXFORDMAN: u.s ? last time it was uk?
WEXFORDMAN: i assume i am still under warranty
HP: Ok, that also no problem.
WEXFORDMAN: please advise details of how i can arrange for laptop to be picked up from my home
HP: I mean to say you are sending the notebook to U.S.
WEXFORDMAN: im sorry, I am confused. Firstly, if the laptop is under warranty, then it is hp's responsibility to pick up, repair and return the laptop (as was the case last time). HP arrange this, not me, please advise who I contact tomorrow for this
HP: I will arrange a mail-n-Repair for your Notebook if you will send that to U.S.
HP: Are we connected?
WEXFORDMAN: yes, sorry, we are connected, but can you confirm 100% it goes back to the U.S, as last time it went to UK
WEXFORDMAN: I would also like to contact a customer care/complaints rep tomorrow by phone to raise my complaint/concerns if possible
HP: No it not necessary.
WEXFORDMAN: sorry, what is not necessary (dont mean to be impolite)
HP: Is there anything else I can assist you with today?
WEXFORDMAN: YES, CAN YOU PLEASE ADVISE WHO I CONTACT ABOUT SENDING BACK THE UNIT FOR REPAIR, AND HOW I CONTACT CUSTOMER CARE ?
HP: send the Notebook to U.S and we'll pickup for repair.
HP: otherwise you visit the nearest service center.
WEXFORDMAN: where is my nearest service centre so
HP: In U.S.
HP: Are you talking about.
WEXFORDMAN: no, i am in ireland ?
HP: I'm sorry for that there is no service locator address about Ireland.
WEXFORDMAN: okay, so what do I do ?
HP: Send the Notebook to U.S.
WEXFORDMAN: OKAY, SO I PUT THE LAPTOP IN AN ENVELOPE SO, AND JUST WRITE U.S ON IT ?
HP: No, if you have any relative in U.s please send the Notebook to them HP will collect the Notebook from there.
HP: Is it possible for you?
WEXFORDMAN: are you serious ?
HP: yes,
WEXFORDMAN: oh my god!!!
WEXFORDMAN: I think we will leave it at this, and I will try and contact hp by phone tomorrow, this is ridiculous. Can you please give me a reference number for my fault/query
HP: Please note our session ID. It is Please note our session ID. It is . For any further help if required in this regard, you can contact us with this session ID and give this ID to the agent you need to chat. Through this session ID, the agent will have access to this session chat transcript.. For any further help if required in this regard, you can contact us with this session ID and give this ID to the agent you need to chat. Through this session ID, the agent will have access to this session chat transcript.
WEXFORDMAN: thankyou (i think)
HP: You are most welcome.
HP: Is there anything else I can assist you with today?
WEXFORDMAN: no, i think you have done what you are capable of.
HP: thank you, that's my pleasure.
HP: Thank you for contacting HP Total Care Real-Time chat support. If you need further assistance, please contact us again at: [broken link removed]. Chat support is available 24 hrs a day, 7 days a week.
HP: Please do not hesitate to contact us if you have any questions or clarifications. We assure you of our dedicated support, 24 hours, 365 days a year.


----------



## amgd28 (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: One reason why not to buy a HP laptop*

Unbelievable.
Really sorry for your troubles, but despite myself the transcript did make me laugh this morning.
On a serious note, surely HP have a proper rep in Ireland, that you can contact. I mean BoI have outsourced all their IT to HP, so they would not have agreed to this without proper support structures being put in place, so there must be an Irish number to contact.


----------



## lucan 07 (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: One reason why not to buy a HP laptop*

i work for a company and we have all hp pcs and laptops and we get them fixed here in ireland when they are broke under warranty.


----------



## CCOVICH (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: One reason why not to buy a HP laptop*

Business and consumer support will more than likely be handled differently.


----------



## redstar (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

The National Consumer Agency says this ...

(From http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/Learning_Zone/Guides_To_Consumer_Law/Shopping/)

Exerpt:
" ....... the goods should be:

    * Of "merchantable quality" - that means that they must be of an acceptable standard
    * Fit for the purpose they were bought for
    * As described. In other words, false or exaggerated claims must not be made by the seller

If the goods fail to comply with any of these criteria - for example, they turn out to be faulty - you have certain clear rights under consumer legislation. These entitlements come under the three R's:

    * Repair
    * Replacement
    * Refund

If the shop offers to repair the item, the repair should be permanent. If they offer a refund, this can be in cash or by cheque, or (where appropriate) they can refund your credit card account. If they offer you a credit note or voucher instead, it is your right not to take it and request a refund instead.

If you are not happy with their offer you have the right to request an alternative remedy, and to take legal action if you are not happy with their final offer. You have the option to refer the matter to the Small Claims Court, which can handle a claim of up to €2,000 by a consumer against a shop. The application fee for Small Claims is €9."

I think you shoukld now ask for a refund. The laptop is certainly not "Fit for the purpose they were bought for"


----------



## Wexfordman (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: One reason why not to buy a HP laptop*

Yeah, business and consumer support is certainly differen!!!

On a side note, anyone have any advice omn how I should handle this with HP, seeing as it is the second time within warranty that the same fault has developed. I would angle for a full replacement if I could or was entitled to ?

Regards,
Wexfordman


----------



## z103 (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: One reason why not to buy a HP laptop*

Why don't you just bring it back to the shop you purchased it from and demand your money back?
Don't leave until you've got your money.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Duplicate threads merged:


----------



## Wexfordman (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*



redstar said:


> The National Consumer Agency says this ...
> 
> (From http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/Learning_Zone/Guides_To_Consumer_Law/Shopping/)
> 
> ...




Redstar,

Rang the consumers agency and they said pretty much the same thing. They said that I should write a registered letter to them stating that it is not of merchantable quality and to request a fix. I asked if it was reasonalbe for me to request a replacement (not a hp one I can tell you) at this stage, and they said yes that would be reasonable. They said to write and give the owner 5 to 10 days to respond before taking them to the small claims court.

I said I would just ring soundstore first, and let them know what I was doing, just to give thema chance to sort it out themselves before taking it further, no harm in trying to get it sorted via a telephone call.
Anyway, asked to speak to the manager and gave him the story, He said that the laptop would have to be sent back to HP for them to determine if the fault was the same before making any decisions, and that the warranty was not with him, it was with hp. The warranty as far as I am aware is seperate to my consumer rights and I deal directly with the retailer.


I can see a scenario develop where the laptop is sent back, missing for weeks, then comes back repaired stating that it was a different fault this time round.
Any advice


----------



## pat127 (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*



Wexfordman said:


> Redstar,
> 
> Rang the consumers agency and they said pretty much the same thing. They said that I should write a registered letter to them stating that it is not of merchantable quality and to request a fix. I asked if it was reasonalbe for me to request a replacement (not a hp one I can tell you) at this stage, and they said yes that would be reasonable. They said to write and give the owner 5 to 10 days to respond before taking them to the small claims court.
> 
> ...



Did you think to ask the Agency if you were right in letting Sound Store off the hook? AFAIK the problem is for the store to resolve and a warranty does not invalidate your consumer rights. If as it appears you are being obliged to deal with HP outside Ireland (via the USA) you will have a challenge bringing them to the SCC.


----------



## Wexfordman (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

No,

the agency said deal with soundstore, as they are the retailer. My phone converation with soundstore pretty much had them saying that they would send the laptop back to hp for them to have a look at it. My point to them was I dont care what they really do between themselves and HP, my laptop is faulty for a second time, I deem in unfit for purpose or "not of merchantable quality" they are the merchant and I am requesting a replacement unit of same value and spec from the merchent, i.e soundstore. 

Soundstore said that they were oficially requesting that I drop the laptop into them for repair, but I am not sure what way to go about it now.


----------



## redstar (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

As I see it, you need to confident about what you want to do. Clearly tell them that if the laptop is not fixed, you want a full refund. You are entitled to this in law. Also, as others have said, your contract is with the retailer, so they have FULL responsibility to fix the problem. Ignore waffle about HP guarantees, etc ...

Whether or not the fault is the same is irrelevant. The merchandise is not fit for use over a reasonable time-frame under 'normal' useage conditions. The small claims court will define what is 'reasonable' and 'normal'.

Let them know that you WILL  go to the small claims court if necessary. Retailers usually hope customers won't go that far, but if you are confident to do so, they might not want the hassle/bad publicity etc ...


----------



## Wexfordman (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

What I want to do is get a replacement laptop, not another repair job where I am without a pc for weeks, and then get it back and god knows when it will fail again, only at that stage my dodgy laptop will be out of warranty, and no loinger hp's or the retailersn responsibility.

Is it reasonable of me to request a new replacement laptop at this stage, seeing as it is the second time it is being sent for repair. I stant to gain nothing here, I am not interested in gaiding anything, I just want a reliable laptop, which is what I thought I had purchased.


Seeing as I am requesting a replacement laptop, should I drop this back in to them for repair, or should I hold on to it until they give me a replacement or it goes to small claims court ?

I have no problem with taking the to the small calims court, I just want to get an opinion on whether I am being reasonable in doing this ? Would anyone else accept another "repair" job at this stage ?


----------



## redstar (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Your preference is for a replacement. Well, if it was me and I had two major failures inside the warranty period, then I too would ask for a replacement first, then a refund if the replacement was not forthcoming.


----------



## CCOVICH (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Demand a replacement from the shop.
If they refuse, write to them demanding same.
If this fails, write to them demanding a refund.
If this fails, file a claim with the Small Claims Court.


----------



## Wexfordman (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Thanks guys, that was what I was hoping would be the response. Personally, I feel it is reasonable for me to demand a replacement at this stage, as to the consumer association. Shuld I hold on to the laptop in the meantime until this is finalsied, or should I send it in to soundstore for repair as they have requested. I do not want a repair.
Wexfordman


----------



## redstar (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

I think it is reasonable to ask for a replacement now - they have gone down the repair route before but the laptop broke again.


----------



## Wexfordman (18 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Bugger,
just spent 20 mins drafting an email saying same to soundstore, and they dont have an email address!!!. Just going to have to print it off so and post it in.


----------



## aircobra19 (19 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

You might try and find out if thats a problem with that model. Whats the model number?


----------



## Wexfordman (19 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Its a pavilion dv6000 series (dv6021ea). tried to see if i could find sonmething by googling, but no luck.
regards,
wexfordman


----------



## aircobra19 (19 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Google "dv6000 no sound"


----------



## Wexfordman (20 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Did the google, found a few links about people having the same problems, but no detail on the resolution.
Wexfordman


----------



## aircobra19 (20 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*



Wexfordman said:


> Did the google, found a few links about people having the same problems, but no detail on the resolution.
> Wexfordman



Seems to be common problem with the audio chipset used, rather than specific model/make of laptop. One suggestion I read was to put the machine to sleep then wake it up. Seem to reinitialise the sound. Sounds like a long shot to me. 

Theres also this
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&cc=us&dlc=en&product=1842155&os=228&lang=en

Taking a longer view, You could also buy a sound card to bypass the onboard sound card. It would be better sound quality anyway.


----------



## Wexfordman (23 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

The saga continues. Wireless stopped working on it on Sunday. HP did some remote diagnostics and came to the conclusion that the wireless problem is hardware related and needs to be sent back for repair. Also, the power button has started to play up, and I can hardly turn the feckin thing on now. THe power button it seems may be a design issue, or a batch of faulty buttons, as I did a google (thanks for the tip). So within a year, I now have 4 seperate faults on the laptop.


----------



## Wexfordman (28 Jul 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Just thought I'd throw in a little update. Snet a registered letter to soundstore in blackpool last week threating to take the to the small calims court if they did not offer to replace laptop or refund purchase price within 10 days. Told them I was more than happy to drop laptop into them for them to verify the numerous faults in my presence, but was not willing to have it sent back for repair.

Also got a couple of request from HP on the follow up of the online tech support. They said they would arrange to pick it up for repair. Despite me replying several times saying that I was not interested in repair, but wanted replacement, they kept replying saying they would like to arrange pick up and repair, and completely igonored the issue about me requesting replacement (they did not even acknoledge it, almost like the did not read the email in full). Last reply to them I told them about the letter going to retailer, and small claims court, and no response since.

Registered letter was received by soundstore on the 25th, so giving them till next friday before lodging my claim.
Wexfordman


----------



## Wexfordman (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Looking for a bit of advice on lodging my small claim. I purchased from soundstore in blackpool, but cant find this company registered on the cro website. Several other branches are present, but not the blackpool one. Anyone know what I need to do to find out who I am actually taking to the Small claims ? Results I got from the cro website are below. Quick one also, proof of purchase, is the credit agreement form the shop sufeceint ? Cant find the origional receipt ?
[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

On the _Small Claims Court _application do you not just give as much detail about the retail outlet as you can as opposed to worrying about business registrations etc.?

Is the credit agreement signed by both parties? If not and you don't have proof of purchase (including any card transaction slips/statements for any initial payment/deposit) then surely you may have difficulty pursuing this claim?


----------



## Wexfordman (2 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Thanks Clubman,
The credit agreement is the pink slip which was filled out at the shop (credit agreement is from friends first, and has signatures from the shop and from me).

The small calims court does request the comapny details and points to the cro website to get the details yourself. This I did, but could not find the specific outlet at blackpool!!

I could go to the bank and get credit card transaction details also I guess (I catually paid in full wiht my cc, and it was debited back to my cc once the credit agreement was approved, I'm an impatiant bugger, and wanted the laptop there and then, so this was a way to do it)


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*



Wexfordman said:


> Thanks Clubman,
> The credit agreement is the pink slip which was filled out at the shop (credit agreement is from friends first, and has signatures from the shop and from me).


Sounds like that should be proof enough of the transaction so?


> The small calims court does request the comapny details and points to the cro website to get the details yourself. This I did, but could not find the specific outlet at blackpool!!


Does anything on the credit agreement clarify the provenance of the retail outlet in question? 


> I could go to the bank and get credit card transaction details also I guess (I catually paid in full wiht my cc, and it was debited back to my cc once the credit agreement was approved, I'm an impatiant bugger, and wanted the laptop there and then, so this was a way to do it)


No harm I suppose? The more evidence the better.


----------



## fjgh15 (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

I dunno Wexfordman, but I think if I were in your shoes I'd be very tempted to bring it to the Soundstore and stand there and "Thump the counter", until I got some satisfaction. My idea of satisfaction would be a new or damn well nearly new working laptop with a crowd of good apps at least. 
I suppose you could threaten to expose them on the internet???? 
Good luck with it.


----------



## Yoltan (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*



fjgh15 said:


> I dunno Wexfordman, but I think if I were in your shoes I'd be very tempted to bring it to the Soundstore and stand there and "Thump the counter", until I got some satisfaction. My idea of satisfaction would be a new or damn well nearly new working laptop with a crowd of good apps at least.
> I suppose you could threaten to expose them on the internet????
> Good luck with it.


 

I agree. I recently bought a car and had serious problems with it. I went back to where I bought it, not to the manufacturer. Forget about dealing directly with hp. Go back to where you bought it (on a busy day) and cause a huge LOUD fuss until you're happy!


----------



## Wexfordman (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Would it be unreasonable in anyones opinion to claim for costs in th e small claims court (i.e cost of submitting claim plus 1 days loss of earnings for attending ?)


----------



## Wexfordman (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Here's a good one:-

Lodged my claim with the small calims court online today. 
Emailed soundstore to inform them of the lodged claim, telling them the 10 days notice I gave them had expired.
Got phone call from soundstore 30 mins after sending them the email saying there had been a mix up in communication and HP had approved replacing the laptop and I could drop in tomorrow for a new unit.

Now just got to figure out how get all the important stuff off my laptop and onto an external hd before I wipe it for return.

Must remember to cancel the small claim too (once I get the unit replaced).

Maybe soundstore/hp had already agreed between them to replace the unit and it was just a coincidence of the claim being lodged and me informing them so today.


----------



## redstar (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Well, your persistence seems to be paying off. I suspected they wouldn't want the hassle of court, publicity etc ... 

Hopefully the new unit is better than the old one. Check that the guarantee is as for a new item, just in case !!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*



Wexfordman said:


> Now just got to figure out how get all the important stuff off my laptop and onto an external hd before I wipe it for return.


If you are getting an identical model with an identical hard disk then the easiest thing would be to either just put the old _HD _in the new laptop or else clone this to the new _HD _and then wipe the original. I posted some detailed info in the _IT _forum about cloning techniques that might be of use to you. The retailer really should facilitate (but not necessarily assist) you in doing this cloning if necessary.


----------



## Wexfordman (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Only problem wiht cloning, is my laptop is XP, and the new/replacement is probably/hopefully going to be vista. 

Another point, we are probably going to get into a debate on the spec of the replacment laptop, and it is unlikely that I will get an exact match of spec (some things on new laptop may be higher other things not), so should my aim be towards replacement value (i.e I purchased origional for 1149 euros, and that should be the benchmark) or spec ? I would prefer not to get another HP for example, so hopefully will be able to go for a different brand.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*



Wexfordman said:


> Only problem wiht cloning, is my laptop is XP, and the new/replacement is probably/hopefully going to be vista.


But you would be cloning the _OS _as well so you should be able to boot the new laptop in _XP _as if nothing had happened. This will most likely only work if the two machines are identical. Maybe it's not a runner though since you say that...





> we are probably going to get into a debate on the spec of the replacment laptop, and it is unlikely that I will get an exact match of spec





> so should my aim be towards replacement value (i.e I purchased origional for 1149 euros, and that should be the benchmark) or spec ?


Shouldn't the original purchase price get you a higher spec today so the two are not conflicting goals?


----------



## Wexfordman (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

I agree, if the purchase price is the benchmark, then I should be able to get an equal if not better spec. However, the retailer may just want to offer me similar spec, which may be fair enough, but you know how these things can get into an argument along the lines of 6 of 1 v half a dozen of the other.

So do I insist with the retailer on matching purchase price ?


----------



## anseo (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

get yourself an external 2.5" usb case, for about €15, like this one:
[broken link removed]
(There are ide and sata ones, so check out first)


then just copy over the files, and then format the old drive. 

The shop might even have one of these.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Formatting the drive is not sufficient to remove traces of personal data. See the _IT _forum for tips on secure erasure of hard disks.


----------



## Wexfordman (5 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Well, went down to the shop yesterday, and swapped the laptop. Was told I could go for a laoptop based on the oprigional purchase price of the one I bought a year ago. Choice was a bit limited though when trying to match spec (I needed inbuilt webcam etc), so I ended up going for another HP!!!  

Hope I have more luck this time round. THanks for all the advice etc, must remember to cancel the small claims court submission I made.
Wexfordman


----------



## Flax (6 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Within a year, the soundcard broke twice, wifi broke and the power button broke...?

Are you sure you're treating the laptop properly?

I've worked in PC repair and (I'm sorry but) the problems you're having are totally abnormal for HP laptops.

You definitely treat your laptop with kid gloves? Are you ever rough with it?


----------



## Wexfordman (6 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Power button is a known issue with HP pavilion laptops. 
Sound problem was a problem with internal speakers, which developed six weeks after purchase, and exact same problem recurred again 10 months after first repair.
Wireless problem also developed 10 months after first repair.

Bad laptop, known issues, bad repair process, I dont know and I dont care, a laptop should nto develop this number of faults within this period of time.

I hope you are right, and it is not normal for hp laptops, but I can point to refereneces of other people on the net who have had similar faults as my own, and this was detailed in the letter I sent to retailer and HP.

Any yes, I treat my laptop with Kid gloves, I have a lot of electronics in my own home, a laptop also for work use, and the faults were not a result of misuse, there is no damage to the laptop.
Plain and simple, this was a result of crap workmanship at manufacter or possibly poor repair process when it went back for repair initially.
Wexfordman


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

Whole problem sounds nearly as bad as our Inspiron.


----------



## bor (11 Aug 2007)

*Re: Consumer Rights-Laptop stops working properly after 6 weeks*

I also had a problem with Soundstore(Wilton branch), that was speedily resolved once they got the mail from the small claims court. 

It was for a lcd tv where pixels burnt out 14 months after purchase. They tried to fob me off by saying "out of warranty and therefore not our problem". Knowing a small bit about consumers rights and that a warranty was only complimentary to your statutory rights, I just went to the local Small Claims officer and told him that imho 14 mts of viewing for a €1200 tv was not good enough. Eventually got a credit note, for the full amount, for the store. Got a Sony lcd and €100 back in replacement for the original LG one.  

For anyone else out there who may need to bring Soundstore to the small claims, their reg name(which you will need) is Trannio Investments Ltd., University Business Park, Cork.


----------



## Wexfordman (11 Aug 2007)

Thinking of "investing" in an lcd myself in the near future, although it wont be from soundstore methinks. What brand was it that had the probs with the dead pixels ?
Wexfordman


----------



## JoeB (12 Aug 2007)

Wexfordman said:


> Thinking of "investing" in an lcd myself in the near future, although it wont be from soundstore methinks. What brand was it that had the probs with the dead pixels ?
> Wexfordman



I reckon he said it was a LG.. ('Life's Good'... at least that's what it seemed to stand for in Australia when I was there.)

Very pedantic here Wexfordman but you mentioned that Soundstore had no email address, yet you emailed them about the small claims court? 

I'm glad to hear your problem has been sorted... 

My Dell Inspiron 6000 freezes occasionally and has to be turned off by holding the power button down for ten seconds, seems to be something to do with the wifi thingy, I didn't even bother to complain or ring technical support, just put up with it.... at least it is a very occasional problem.

EDIT. Actually when I got my laptop there was no printed manual and no software CD's... I rang them and asked... had to cause trouble to get the CDs, never got a printed manual, it's a file on the computer... this is stupid as if I have a problem how do I look up the solution in the manual (as happened when if first froze, had to take the battery out, when it was back on I read the manual and found out about the power button thing).. as regards the software it is available on a hidden partition (which reduces my available hard drive space by 4GB or so, this is unsatisfactory as what happens if the hard drive is damaged?, the customer is in big trouble is what..)

Cheers
Joe


----------



## Wexfordman (12 Aug 2007)

On the email address thing, I ended up phoning the blackpool branch and askeing for th email adreess of the branch manager. It was this email address I used.


My laptop also has no CD's, and the OS is installed on a seperate partition of the HD. Seems common practice now.
Did'nt notice the LG in the previous post :-(


----------



## bor (13 Aug 2007)

Wexfordman said:


> Thinking of "investing" in an lcd myself in the near future, although it wont be from soundstore methinks. What brand was it that had the probs with the dead pixels ?
> Wexfordman


 

Yeah it was an LG, 32" as well. However, when we got the Sony(latest model, Bravia engine etc.)  I was actualy quiet disapointed with the quality of the picture. It didnt seem to be as clear as the LG one! 
To be fair to the manager at Soundstore, once he knew I wasnt going to fobbed off with their "not under waranty" line, he was helpful enough and it did come to a happy ending...


----------

